# als im technischen Einsatzfall kleinste zu unterscheidende Bausteine



## prinzeugen

buenos dias, me podriais aclarar el significado del superlativo en esta frase:
Die Solarmodule als im technischen Einsatzfall kleinste zu  unterscheidende Bausteine einer Solaranlage, bestehen aus einer  Reihenschaltung von Solarzellen, welche hermetisch gekapselt und für  eine Reparatur nicht mehr zugänglich sind.
yo creo que significa el solar modulo como aplicacion tecnica es la parte mas pequena de una instalacion solar
gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Tonerl

_*kleinste 
kleinster 
kleinstes 
mínimo (superlativo de pequeño) 

der Kleinste 
el menor 

die kleinsten Elemente 
los elementos mínimos*_

*Espero haberte ayudado !?*


----------



## baufred

prinzeugen said:


> Die Solarmodule als im technischen Einsatzfall kleinste zu  unterscheidende Bausteine einer Solaranlage, bestehen aus einer  Reihenschaltung von Solarzellen, welche hermetisch gekapselt und für  eine Reparatur nicht mehr zugänglich sind.


... traducido completamente - como aficionado en el castellano  ... :

Los módulos solares, como en el caso del uso técnico (o como mencionado: de la aplicación técnica), son los más pequeños partes/elementos que diferenciar, estan compuestos como circuitos en serie de células solares, que estan capsuladas herméticamente y no son accesibles para repararlos.

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## murathison

La oración alemán no es correcto gramaticalmente. El parte primero no significa nada


----------



## Alemanita

murathison said:


> La oración alemán no es correcto gramaticalmente. El parte primero no significa nada




La oración alemana es correcta gramaticalmente si después de la primera parte quitas la coma:

Die Solarmodule als im technischen Einsatzfall kleinste zu unterscheidende Bausteine einer Solaranlage bestehen aus einer Reihenschaltung von Solarzellen, welche hermetisch gekapselt und für eine Reparatur nicht mehr zugänglich sind.

Die Solarmodule (als im technischen Einsatzfall kleinste zu unterscheidende Bausteine einer Solaranlage) bestehen aus einer Reihenschaltung von Solarzellen, welche hermetisch gekapselt und für eine Reparatur nicht mehr zugänglich sind.

Die Solarmodule bestehen aus einer Reihenschaltung von Solarzellen, welche hermetisch gekapselt und für eine Reparatur nicht mehr zugänglich sind. Die Solarmodule sind im technischen Einsatzfall die kleinsten zu unterscheidenden Bausteine einer Solaranlage.


----------



## murathison

De supuesto, sí corríges la oración, es correcta


----------

